# Adopted--Buddy could use a real buddy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent Buddy's PF listing to:

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc

They are located in Delta OH about an hour from the shelter-they are the closest GR Rescue Group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for sending Buddy's info to them!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Thank you CarolinaMom*

I'm still learning about the rescue process mainly by reading this forum.

I hope Buddy's future is looking brighter.


If I'm able to get another Golden next year, I feel like it will be a red brown like Buddy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ordinary Ellen,

When I contact a GR Rescue, I look to see where the shelter is listed and contact the group closet to the shelter first. I am with CFGRR, there are three other GR Rescues here in NC. I help with Intakes-if the one closest to the shelter can't take the dog, we contact the Intake Coordinator of the other three groups to see if one of them has an opening. 

I looked to see whatGR Rescue Groups were in IN at this link:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


I then searched to see which group was closest to the shelter or served the area where the shelter was located. Most States that have more than one Rescue Group, the groups will serve a specific area. It is best to see which one is closest to the shelter and also serves the area where it's located for quickest results. I used GOOGLE MAPS to locate them. 

*GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE RESOURCE, INC* located in Delta, OH is only about an hour from the shelter and they cover the area where the shelter is located.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby looks like he might have some hip issues, though that may ease off with some weight loss. He has a very sweet face!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Buddy*

Carolina Mom, 

I'd love to get an update on Buddy hopefully by Monday. I checked Petfinder and he's still there.

This rescue group, do you think they'll contact you with feedback?

I fully realize that these groups are probably overwhelmed with requests for relief. And I thank everyone of them for what they do.


Buddy just has such a "please help me" look on his face. I hope that those in the area feel the same.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

I sent you a pm.

Many times when I've emld. a rescue I NEVER hear back whether they are going to rescue or not; once in awhile I hear back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent Buddy's info through CFGRR's mail, sometimes I get a reply or an update-if I hear anything, I'll post an update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks so much!!

I'm going to be out until this afternoon sometime, if anyboy can contact Golden Rescues in Indiana perhaps they will be able to help?


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen, the Golden Group I contacted is the closest to the shelter-they are within an hour of it.

I checked the distances of the other groups and the areas in IN they served-they were hours away from the shelter, but if you want to contact them, go ahead.

If this group can't take him, they should be contacting the Intake Coordinators of the IN groups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks!

I just emld. Cindy Laws of Golden Ret. Resource Rescue again Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-Golden Retriever Adoptions and asked if she can help Buddy and if not, could she suggest some other rescues I can contact for him.

This boy is a HEARTBREAKER!!

LOOK HOW SCARED HE LOOKS IN THE SECOND PICTURE!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news for buddy!!*

*Wonderful NEWS FOR BUDDY-BUDDY HAS FOUND A BUDDY.*

I got this answer to my plea from Cindy Laws of GRRR!!

Hi Karen,

I have been in contact with this shelter and he is currently in a foster home. I told them that I would help but I think that the fosterhome is willing to keep him (forever.) So he is not as important as it may seem!

Thanks for caring and sharing!
Cindy Laws
GRRR, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-Golden Retriever Adoptions


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*This is wonderful news*

I am thrilled that Buddy has a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellen*

Ellen

Nothing is ever for sure, but it sounds like Buddy's foster will adopt him.


----------

